
Show HN: HobJunt – The close friends job board - thetylerhayes
https://hobjunt.com/?ref=tylerhayes
======
thetylerhayes
Hey I'm Tyler Hayes,
[https://twitter.com/thetylerhayes](https://twitter.com/thetylerhayes). Former
cofounder of Bebo (acq. Twitch last year) and used to PM at Disqus.

Basically I made this because I ran an email list for 3 years helping friends
get hired. The email list was getting unwieldy already and with this pandemic,
just seemed like a lot more people could use something like this than just my
personal friends.

So I turned my email list into a product. It's a "close friends job board"
called HobJunt.

It lists people who are looking, not jobs

Just launched the site a few days ago. We have 50 people listed and about 500
people on the distribution lists.

I'd love all thoughts & feedback!

p.s. if you're jobhunting or hiring, reply here or DM me on Twitter (DMs open)
and I'll help you write & edit your listing.

